# what is this?!?!?!



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

ok after i cam home from my weekend of being away from my fish he looked like sh*t







he was sitting on my powerhead not moving and i got him off that then he was bouncing off the bottom of the tank....you coudl see the indents from where he was doing this..i thought he was a goner..i added some salt and warmed up the water a bit an he's atleast swimming around better now and is looking a hell fo a lot better...but he has thi white stuff on him that i have no clue of hat it is! so here's some pics...tell me what i shoudl do as i've never had a sick fish before!!


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

another w/o the glare


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

one more of his other side up by his head....his colors are all screwed up too...he's no longer gold...now he's black and silver


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Possibly minor heater burn? I've had it happen with my fish, and it looked similar.

Or maybe he missed you and didn't think you were going to come back?

Fish have emotions too.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

well his best friend mr catfish died too......so maybe that made him sad or something


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

im not sure, maybe heater burn, idd add salt and melafix


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

i have put in some salt, but what is melafix? never have heard of the stuff


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

a medication, comes in those blue bottles at the lfs


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't add medication unless you need to dude. Monitor his progress with the salt and see if he's getting better, if it's a mild fungal outbreak, ich or just heater burn salt is all you really need.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Don't add medication unless you need to dude. Monitor his progress with the salt and see if he's getting better, if it's a mild fungal outbreak, ich or just heater burn salt is all you really need.










i concur :nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

possibly ammonia burn?? check your ammonia...

salt and melafix would be the answer either way


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

ok...i'm been taken care of him w/ salt and it apears to be helping some..he's swimming around a lot better now and it looks like the white is going away


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's great dude, keep on eye on him though as these things sometimes come back with a vengeance (ich for instance). However the salt should prevent most of that. Glad to hear your fish is responding to treatment, resit the temptation to add more salt than you need to help him "heal faster" and he'll be great in no time.


----------

